
Secrecy or Transparency? One Startup's Experience  - makimaki
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/secrecy_or_transparency_one_st.php
======
jhancock
Good rational. Not so much a vote for secrecy in a strict form, but rather a
vote for less formal transparency in order make progress with less
distraction.

